# l need help



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l went to get gas at the gas station and pay them for the gas and went to leave and it would not start at first l thought l was the battier l tryed to jump it but nothing so l had to push it home and at 750 lbs and a 50 lbs it was not easy it happed to me but it was the starter and it was engaged when the motor was not running it's not the same as before can any one help is it the solenoid ?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It could be numerous things! Poor grounding connection at the frame. Poor battery connections at the terminals. Loosened connection at the solenoid. Floating short in battery. 

Look at the obvious and by process of eleimination.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try cleaning up the battery terminals and cable connectors and clean the ground cable at the frame and positive at the starter. Sounds to me like you are not getting a good connection.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l tryed cleaning the battery and ter but got nothing the starter was hot would that have any thing to do with it ??????


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

On my LT133 it will not start unless the parking brake is on. I am in neutral too.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

is it true that if you a battery going to the starter l will work if you get me ???? if so my starter l died would l be cheaper to by a new now or get the parts 4 the one l have or get a used one and hope for the best


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *is it true that if you a battery going to the starter l will work if you get me ???? if so my starter l died would l be cheaper to by a new now or get the parts 4 the one l have or get a used one and hope for the best *


You lost me on this one


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think he meens if you take a battery cable and touch it to the starter it should turn over. His isnt so it must be bad. I beleave thats what he trying to say.
Jody


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Got ya. . .

:truth:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You should be able to take all the componants to the parts store and they should be able to test them for you. It might be as simple as the battery being bad. Ford products used to be bad about batteries, if they were bad, ie a bad cell you couldn't jump them at all. Once you put a new battery it would start right up. It had something to do with the battery being shorted. 

Take the battery in and have it tested first, that is the easiest, then look toward the starter, it is much harder to take off. Good luck! I hope that will do the trick for ya!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I think he meens if you take a battery cable and touch it to the starter it should turn over. His isnt so it must be bad. I beleave thats what he trying to say.
> Jody *


your right jody thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l tryed cleaning the battery and ter but got nothing the starter was hot would that have any thing to do with it ?????? *


So the motor's cold, but when you try to start it the starter gets warm. Right? 

If so, it is probably bad, but just for giggles, check where it mounts to the block. If it grounds through the mounting bolts, and there is bad connection, that may do it also.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's mounted on the block and it's the starter l tryed 3 batterys and moved the ground to different stops l'm going to take the starter off land bring it in 


444 yes the block is cold when trying


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Good luck with the starter!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,
Now may not be the best time to tell you this as you are spending money fixing your starter, but go to J.D. Parts on line and check the monthly specials. They are offering a 20% off coupon on chrome hubcaps embossed with the Deere name. I remembered you were looking for hubcaps a while ago. Best of luck in getting your fixed!

so you can be doing this :tractorsm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

got thing the dealer has not got back to me thanks


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Huh...??


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Huh...?? *


good thing l dealer have not got back to me l emailed them and had not orderded them now if l do l get 25% off


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,
It is 20% off and you need to go to Deere parts and print out the coupon. Check to be sure it is good in Canada before you commit yourself to an order to avoid surprises.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's good in canada and it says 25 % on mine


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:canada: :canada: Finally a bonus for being Canadian!:canada: :canada: You guys get shafted so often by corporate America that I am glad to hear you got a better deal than us.

hcanadao


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

that or a type-0 lol :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: with that 25% off l will get the hud caps and will post a pic of them


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It says 25% heres the link for the hub caps.
Jody

hub caps


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l guess not joe


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I must of crunched over my limit of numbers today, what can I say?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well got a starter for 100 $ not to bad


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jbetts,

What vehicle is the starter for?

Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *well got a starter for 100 $ not to bad *


Can you get the old starter rebuild cheaper? Might be nice to keep for a spare or you can sell it later.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Jbetts,
> 
> What vehicle is the starter for?
> ...


my lawn tractor


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Can you get the old starter rebuild cheaper? Might be nice to keep for a spare or you can sell it later. *


l don't know the magnet broke off and chewed out the in inside


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jbetts,

Your JD110 (or is it 112) ?

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Jbetts,
> 
> Your JD110 (or is it 112) ?
> ...


Greg i think its a JD 212


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

jbett what kind of motor do you have in it:question: I one on a 11HP Briggs you can have if thats what you need.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

your right jody it's a 1983 212 the motor is a kohler 12 hp model k301aqs


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,
I was at my Deere dealer today and asked about the hubcaps. A set of 4 to fit my 316 or your 212 would cost just under $150 USA before the discount, or (after getting my calculator out) $112.5 plus tax after the discount. Still pretty expensive. I'll let you do the conversion to Canadian dollars. Just thought I'd let you know it is not a pocket change purchase. I didn't order them for mine as it is too much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ even with the discount. I gotta pay for $2 per gallon gas now a days.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

$112.5 plus tax after the discount:dazed: Man the ones i just bought only cost me less then$40.00.The 8” caps are $15.84 each and the 6” are $13.55 each. That stamped JD logo cost some money.:dazed:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody,

Did you pick up some moons for your cub?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Jody,
> 
> Did you pick up some moons for your cub? *


Sure did they should be in this week ill post pictures of it as soon as i get them on. Order them from our Simplicity dealer. sj posted a link on Simplicity that had them i took the part # and went to a Simplicity dealer and order them. She going to look real pretty next week.:winky:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *jbetts,
> I was at my Deere dealer today and asked about the hubcaps. A set of 4 to fit my 316 or your 212 would cost just under $150 USA before the discount, or (after getting my calculator out) $112.5 plus tax after the discount. Still pretty expensive. I'll let you do the conversion to Canadian dollars. Just thought I'd let you know it is not a pocket change purchase. I didn't order them for mine as it is too much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ even with the discount. I gotta pay for $2 per gallon gas now a days. *


thats cheap my dealer must hate me he said 400$ for all four


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *jbett what kind of motor do you have in it:question: I one on a 11HP Briggs you can have if thats what you need. *


will the insides work on my starter shel???


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't thing so they are made by two different manufacturers.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok thanks any ways


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

$400!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Can get a whole set of wheels for a car for that money. YOUZA!!!!:dazed: :dazed:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *$400!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Can get a whole set of wheels for a car for that money. YOUZA!!!!:dazed: :dazed: *



Paul its a $112. for two not a piece


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *$400!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Can get a whole set of wheels for a car for that money. YOUZA!!!!:dazed: :dazed: *


thats with the starter not just the hub caps


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *thats with the starter not just the hub caps *



  AHHH I thought it was just the caps, not the starter also. Still, seems a lot for a little shiny stuff.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's 42times 2 for the front and 67 times 2 for the back


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and 200 for the starter


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts here is a Kohler starter you may want to pick it up for a spare its pretty cheap.

Kohler starter


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Jbetts,
> 
> Your JD110 (or is it 112) ?
> ...


l now have a 110 the older ones do not have starters well they do but they are gen/starters have a nice day


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

One other thing to try...there is a "solenoid" starter kit that is available for JD110 and up to like JD 185+.

It connects between the starter switch - battery - and solenoid. It will allow sufficient juice (amps) to flow directly to the starter. I think its about $20 US. Ask at a dealer.


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

Depending on how good you are mechanically, here is what I would do:
1- since the starter gets hot when attempting to start it may be bad OR it may have its shaft locked for several reasons:
a) bent shaft
b) engine is locked and will not allow it to rotate
c) solenoid is stuck 

2- the simple solution would be to remove the starter/ usually a few bolts.
then apply battery voltage to it.
It should run freely like a motor.
3- you should also check the solenoid by applying voltage to the relay/solenoid and see if it moves in-out correctly while rotating the starter motor.
4- if the starter runs/rotates freely, then the motor is ok and carefully reattach it tot he engine.
5- BTW_ I would also try to turn the engine (remove the sparkplug) and see if it rotates freely.
6- when all these were done, reconnect the wires (after cleaning them so they are shiny clean- using a wire brush) and try the starting procedure. It should then start turning over the engine.
Anything after that is ignition / fuel related.

Hope this helps


----------

